# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Eingabe von Beiträgen oder Antworten

## Harro

Hallo Holger,

heute hatte ich 2 x das Problem, daß nach Fertigstellung eines Beitrages vom Forum der Hinweis kam "Sie können binnen 30 Sekunden nur einen Beitrag eingeben, bitte warten Sie 26 bzw. beim 2. Mal 28 Sekunden. Das habe ich auch brav getan und nach einer geraumen Zeit wieder auf Antworten gedrückt. Es klappte, doch die beiden Beiträge sind nun jeweils doppelt mit unterschiedlichen Zeiten im Forum ersichtlich. Ich gehe davon aus, daß zur gleichen Zeit, als ich meine jeweils fertigen Beiträge einklicken wollte, schon jemand da war, denn ich konnte ja in so kurzen Abständen unmöglich 2 Beiträge hintereinander einzugeben versucht haben. Vielleicht ein Hinweis, wie man sich zukünftig verhalten soll, damit dann Doppeleingaben des gleichen Beitrages vermieden werden können. Danke Holger.

*"Lernen hat eine bittere Wurzel, aber es trägt eine süße Frucht"*
(Volksmund)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Holger

Hallo Hutschi,

ich weiß nicht was da passiert ist, kann mir jedoch vortsellen, dass es mit der Verwendung der Naviagtionsschaltflächen "Vor" und "Zurück" im Browser zusamemnhängt ...

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------

